# Cargo Ship Has Arrived - Boats in Stock



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Some of the U.S.-made boats are lagging behind due to material shortages, but our stock situation on much of the Rocky Mountain, Tributary, and Maxxon lines is pretty good with many smaller rafts, cat tubes, and inflatable kayaks in stock. Call or email to check on specific models and where applicable, not every color on every boat will be available. It may be another year or two before things return closer to normal. Hope we have the boats you're looking for!

Thank you,

Lee


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Y'all got Taters?


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> Y'all got Taters?


Yep, for now at least, about 15 of them.


----------



## rswebb (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you have any 16 foot Tributary in stock?


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

rswebb said:


> Do you have any 16 foot Tributary in stock?


No, but we do have one blue Rocky Mountain 16'.


----------

